# ترنيمة جديدة خالص للمرنمة سناء اسعد (سكت الكلام). (اسمع وادعيلى)



## hokka_2020 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

دى ترنيمة جديدة خالص  على المنتدى هنا وبس
للمرنمة سناء اسعد وهى من شريط قدام عنيكى
كلمات والحان : سناء اسعد 
توزيع وهندسة صوتية : مينا القمص بسادة
اسمع ودعيلى
http://www.4shared.com/file/112982936/e842ba1f/_____.html?s=1

اختكم هوكا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (27 يناير 2009)

تم تجديد اللينك​


----------



## anosh (28 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على الترنيمة و فى مزيد من التقدم بس المشكله تحسى ان اللحن قديم شويه و التوزيع كمان ..... ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و الى الامام باستمرار ........ صلى من اجلى .*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (31 يناير 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا انوج 
بالنسبة للموسيقى واللحن . ميرسى لرأيك الصريح  
وبالنسبة للموزع هو بيوزع فى شرايط كتيرة اوى 
يمكن ف الترنيمة دى توزيعه قديم 
عموما اشكرك على رأيك بجد 
ربنا يحفظ طريقك ​


----------



## wael_raft2007 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا خدمتكم


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكلها حلوة اوى من اسمها 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و جارى التحميل​*


----------



## pop201 (3 فبراير 2009)

مرسيه علي الترنيمة


----------



## RAMY01 (14 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت اللينك مش شغال وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2010)

*تم تعديل اللينك 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا هوكا
وشكرا جو على تعديل اللينك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

